# Prince Of Persia {Fan Club}



## max_demon (Oct 16, 2006)

Prince Of Persia
The BEST game ever In PC Games


----------



## Chirag (Oct 16, 2006)

One word - Awsome!!!!!!
I haven't yet played pop:ww but played pop:sot and pop:2t (silly me)
POP:2T was the best!!!!


----------



## blademast3r (Oct 16, 2006)

Too gud...finished all three several times..POP:ww the best of the series...


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Oct 16, 2006)

Finished POP:WW and gotta play 2T.


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 16, 2006)

Simply the BEST


----------



## hbk549 (Oct 16, 2006)

I love POPSOT,POPWW,POPT2T playes more than 4-5 times


----------



## nishant_nms (Oct 16, 2006)

The BEST


----------



## pra_2006 (Oct 17, 2006)

oh man this is really awesomeeee game i like all 3 parts and played all for 2 times and looking for next parts i hope UBI do releases next parts becauz i want it


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 17, 2006)

POP:WW the best of all the three... completed 4 times....still wanting more !!!


----------



## krazyfrog (Oct 17, 2006)

Played Warrior Within. It was awesome. Want to play the other two now.


----------



## brshravan (Oct 17, 2006)

it is... awesome ... tooooooooooo good ...... excellent .... very very nice ..... to play in PC.

i had seen all the three ... 
          the sands of time
          warrior within
          the two thrones

i like the game very much......


----------



## max_demon (Oct 17, 2006)

OK I have now POP WW & POP T2T 
But can u all give suggestion on POP T2T alternate  Ending
I have found alternate ending of WW
It is hard
we have 2 fight with Dahaka Else Empress
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Submitted by: conner54

Life Upgrade Pedestals:
-----------------------
1: The first upgrade pedestal is right after you beat Shahdee. Walk up the stairs and 
you will see a tall altar. Pull it back to open a secret doorway behind it. Follow it 
throw avoiding the traps to obtain the first life upgrade.

2 (Past): The second upgrade pedestal is in the area where you first fight the Crow 
Master. Make your way up the area to the stairway. You'll see a small metal grate. 
At the bottom of the stores to the left there are some barrels and a switch. Hit the 
switch, slow down time and make your way to the grate, roll under it. Go through avoiding 
traps to get the second life upgrade.

3: When you reach the central hall after obtaining the serpent sword turn the turnstile 
lever so that it faces the doorway with the save point fountain. Facing the opposite 
doorway walk foreword and to the right, you'll see a ledge. Drop down and wall jump back 
and forth to make your way slowly down. Once you get down, drop down to the ledge below 
and wall run and jump off at the end and jump side to side to make your way up. Wall run 
again and at the end wall jump from side to side to make your way down to a ledge. Make 
your way to the doorway go through and avoid the traps for the third upgrade pedestal.

4:When in the Mechanical tower you will eventually reach a Thrall who is throwing spike 
beasts. Get him to blow up the left wall (Your left when facing the Thrall) Walk throw 
and avoid traps to get the fourth upgrade pedestal

5: When you get to the Garden in which you see the whole breathtaking scene make your 
way up to where you fight Silhouettes and Keepers. Walk to the left to find a ledge where 
the fence doesn't continue, drop down, move, drop down and wall run to make your way to 
the doorway across the gap. Walk in, make your way through avoiding traps to find the fifth 
upgrade pedestal.

6: Once you turn on the water in Garden works via turnstile, wall run up the wall behind it, 
walk in make your way through avoiding traps to find the sixth upgrade pedestal.

7: In the Prison area after you beat Thrall and make your way up. Make your way to the end of 
the left side and break a wall, you'll see a door. Head to the right side and midway throw 
you'll see another cracked wall. Break it hit the switch slow down time and make your way 
to the first wall you broke head throw and avoiding traps to find the sevenths life upgrade 
pedestal.

8: Inside the library when you make your way up from the walkways beneath it. You see a broken 
doorway, make your way throw it and get to the railings. You need to jump to the other one and 
instead of heading to the ledge to the left, head to the opposing doorway (which is still 
intact) Jump to the ledge and make your way to the right side, jump up, and go through to 
find your way to the eight life upgrade pedestal.

9: The ninth pedestal is located in the room in which you chase Shahdee and she shuts the 
door behind her. You are required to make your way up and to jump on a bar to open the door, 
as you make your way up you'll see a cracked grating. Come back here when you have the 
scorpion sword and break the grate to reveal a crate. Bring the crate out to the left wall, 
jump on it, wall run up and jump off to reach a ledge above it. Follow the area throw to make 
your way to the ninth upgrade pedestal.

With all pedestals found you will be able to get the Water sword which is in the room before 
the throne room. It will be in the center. The Water Sword gives you an alternate ending as 
it is the only weapon capable of defeating the Dahaka.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
and tell me that of T2T


----------



## 56561 (Oct 18, 2006)

i also loved POP, I played the 2D game version and also completed prince of persia 3D (1999 ) but while playing prince of persia The sands of time I was stuck in a very early stage , and never been able to go beyond, so I stopped playing prince .


----------



## doom_marine (Oct 18, 2006)

Seriosuly The POP series where one of the most classic and greatest ones that i have played, everyone in my house liked it. My sister and i played it and finished all three games plenty of times. My parents loved watching us play. Great Plot nice action and interesting Puzzles
__________
BTW there is no alternative ending in POP:2T


----------



## roshan_aj (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm an old fan of prince of persia series. i played from the original dos game till pop3d. Now i'm continuing from pop warrior within. I now want to know is there any cheat codes to play with *god mode.* since i now dont have much time to play. Also i noticed some similarities between Tombraider Legend and pop series and comparatively tr7 legend is more enjoyable in gameplay and graphics than pop series. This is my openion.
Thank U


----------



## max_demon (Oct 20, 2006)

what is god mode i dunno 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
__________


			
				doom_marine said:
			
		

> Seriosuly The POP series where one of the most classic and greatest ones that i have played, everyone in my house liked it. My sister and i played it and finished all three games plenty of times. My parents loved watching us play. Great Plot nice action and interesting Puzzles
> __________
> BTW there is no alternative ending in POP:2T


no there is an alternative ending in t2t however i dont unlocked it
Look
Alternate ending sequence:
--------------------------
Collect all the life upgrades to fight the Dark Prince instead of 
Vizier at the end.


----------



## Stalker (Oct 20, 2006)

roshan_aj said:
			
		

> I'm an old fan of prince of persia series. i played from the original dos game till pop3d. Now i'm continuing from pop warrior within. I now want to know is there any cheat codes to play with *god mode.* since i now dont have much time to play. Also i noticed some similarities between Tombraider Legend and pop series and comparatively tr7 legend is more enjoyable in gameplay and graphics than pop series. This is my openion.
> Thank U



you can use the trainers available for POP:t2t 4 god mode......google 4 them
but it makes the game kinda boring...
__________
the POP series was unique....
POP:SOT - *excellent *storyline, cute graphics
POP: WW - *gr8 *free form fighting & effects , however confusing storyline 
POP:T2T -  speed kill, gud storyline & boss battles

However my best game frm ubisoft is Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory...


----------



## sree_shan (Oct 21, 2006)

i love the POP series very much....
its the best game i ever seen....
very very nice......


----------



## max_demon (Oct 21, 2006)

yeah it is best tell me abt alter ending
__________
Noone is making my repution high.
noone likes me (


----------



## doom_marine (Oct 22, 2006)

Wow i played the game long back let me reinstall it and see.Wow thats interesting
__________
Hey i checked all the walkthroughs i could see. Like when i played it you face the vizier and after facing him you go forward and then face the dark prince. There is no fighting as such invloved


----------



## Stalker (Oct 22, 2006)

i don't think u hv to fight the darkprince in the real world.....u first kill the vizier & then go into the mental realm & start attacking the dark prince...the dark prince does not attack u


----------



## max_demon (Oct 22, 2006)

yes , i v'e the shots but tell me how can i post these shots


----------



## Chirag (Oct 22, 2006)

^^
Upload them to *imageshack.us and paste the link of "Thumbnails for Forums" here.


----------



## max_demon (Oct 22, 2006)

*img147.imageshack.us/img147/6408/pop321js7.th.jpg *img145.imageshack.us/img145/2531/pop37po9.th.jpg
__________
see the first one is  in mental  room & the secomd one is real world
__________
thnx Chirag
__________
??????


----------



## Stalker (Oct 24, 2006)

^^no dude....c
first after u defeat the vizier,after the cinematic, the dark prince appears in the real world....u attack him to make the sun set<<ur 2nd screenshot is frm hre>> and after the sun has completely set, u enter the mental realm

 as i had not got all the life upgrades....i cannot confirm this,but i still don't think the prince has to fight the darkprince....
 can u post any screenshots wherein the dark prince actually attacks the prince??


----------



## doom_marine (Oct 24, 2006)

Yes that looks just like what you said, the dark prince appears and when you atack him we go into the next world, i really doubt te game will have an alternate ending since this is the end of the trilogy


----------



## Stalker (Oct 24, 2006)

AFAIK only warrior within had an alternate ending


----------



## Chirag (Oct 24, 2006)

I played pop:sot and pop:2t and now downloading pop:ww. Download twice thru http but damaged. Now downloading thru torrents. 3 days passed and 44% done. Will take 1 more week.


----------



## max_demon (Oct 25, 2006)

Chirag said:
			
		

> I played pop:sot and pop:2t and now downloading pop:ww. Download twice thru http but damaged. Now download thru torrents. 3 days passed and 44% done. Will take 1 more week.


Chirag Downloading game is illlegal Buy it If u want to play
Dont even think abt downloading Buy Buy Buy
  ..........................


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 26, 2006)

Played the first 2. I am a big fan of Prince. Not played the last one. I m not sure that it will run on my config. PC. I have 845 M/B PC. With 512 ram.

i THOUGHT that the story is ended. Is it true? How Sad....


----------



## Chirag (Oct 26, 2006)

^^
Yea. POP:2T was the last. Damnnnn


----------



## max_demon (Oct 26, 2006)

Yes , lts make another story


----------



## max_demon (Nov 2, 2006)

Why All stop responding suddendly


----------



## krazyfrog (Nov 2, 2006)

Got my copy of The Two Thrones for my PS2. Very exited about it. Can't wait to play it. Hope it's just as good (or better) as Warrior Within, which was awesome. Btw, does anyone knows whether having game saves for warrior within on memory card for PS2 unlocks extra content on two thrones? (like having game saves for NFS:U2 on memory card gives you extra cash in NFS:MW)


----------



## max_demon (Nov 4, 2006)

I dunno i will edit ASAP


----------



## krazyfrog (Nov 6, 2006)

Finally completed 'Two Thrones' today on, 'hard' mode with all 6 life upgrades. And it just took 4 days! 
 Best part is that i didn't have to refer to any walkthrough as the game was very easy. This game is pretty short compared to warrior within which took me 3 weeks to complete! (maybe because it was my first POP game and i wasn't used to it). Now i can finally start playing God of War.


----------



## max_demon (Nov 10, 2006)

ANY1 has trainer +6 for WW PLZ


----------



## upendra_gp (Nov 10, 2006)

The Best Game Of All Time!


----------



## aj27july (Mar 1, 2007)

Prince of persia warrior within was better than t2t
__________
I STAND ALONE from POPWW as a great track.


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Mar 2, 2007)

POP WW one of best I have played recently. I will complete TT after my exams.


----------



## codename_romeo (Mar 2, 2007)

Played evry game in pop series more than 2 or 3 times....simply superb


----------



## assasin (Mar 4, 2007)

Same here.Completed all 3 titles 4 times each and now waiting 4 the 4th to release.


----------



## herc (Mar 5, 2007)

I dont think there will be any 4th title...coz it was a trilogy.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 5, 2007)

yep... but there can be a prologue... or a prequel...
btw ww> t2t> sot..


----------



## hard_rock (Mar 6, 2007)

Well... You guyz are making me to complete WW fast and start playing T2T fast..I've completed POPSOT, now playing WW and T2T is in QUEUE 

I think T2T is the best game because it has 
* Superior gameplay from Warrior Within and coll moves
* Good story line(Although I've played only half,I've enjoyed it) like SOT..

 It is kinda mixture of Story from sot and gameplay from WW...So love the game..


----------



## max_demon (Mar 6, 2007)

SOT is the best game ever created


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 6, 2007)

i ve only played *pop t2t* and its was really awesome,adventurous,

तिलिस्म  चमत्कारि  wonderful.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 6, 2007)

t2t was rather short compared to ww...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 7, 2007)

*Prince of Persia Rival Swords PSP shots and trailer finally leap into view*

They say good things come to those who wait. Presumably, Prince of Persia Rival Swords will turn out rather special then because we've been waiting for a while. Originally expected before Christmas, Ubisoft's title has suffered a series of delays, the latest of which sees it scheduled to swing into the shops this April.

We're not convinced the above date is any more stable than the precarious platforms the Prince makes a habit of standing on but we'll take the arrival of a gameplay trailer (click 'Watch It!' below to download) and a modest set of screenshots as an indication that the title may be nearing completion.

Certainly, the quality of the footage and the shots would suggest this is the case. Whether or not it's been worth the wait is another matter, of course. We'll endeavour to let you know as soon as we get to grips with review code.


click


finally some details and screens on this game.


----------



## assasin (Mar 7, 2007)

But POP Rival Swords is for the PSP platform and not 4 PC.any newz about a new pc version?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 7, 2007)

this is Prince of Persia {fan club} so i post this Prince of Persia Rival Swords PSP shots and trailer ok if i find some  thing new about PC version then post


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Apr 18, 2007)

i am the big fan of Prince Of Persia
i have completed pop2t in 2 days and ww in 4 days(due 2 my exam)


----------



## Asia Laurenne (May 6, 2007)

Hey! Anybody played Prince of Persia, the Two Thrones with only a mouse and keyboard?! I need help on how that's done! It seems like some moves are impossible without a damn joypad. Anyone who knows how, or has done it, please email me!!!


----------



## Chirag (May 6, 2007)

^^
Impossible?? Most of us played on pc only with mouse and keyboard.


----------



## max_demon (May 6, 2007)

i was playing with my gamepad . but i cant find any problems :-S i now play with my k/b and mouse Still cant find any problems


----------



## Shloeb (May 13, 2007)

I have completed all the 3 games. AWESOME SERIES!!!!
They will launch a new game of pop. But it will not be based on the sands of time series they started. It will be totally different.


----------



## chicha (May 13, 2007)

i fell in love with the prince when i was in 4th 5th std.
the balck and white one.
then pop3d then sot. Have not played the rest of the series yet.
But soon will.

Please tell me the story upto SOT. Did not follow when i played.


----------



## gannu_rox (May 16, 2007)

Play it urself n find out... Its d 1st game in d trilogy... Tellin u the story spoils everythin, M tellin u... 

So play it n find out fer urself....


----------



## cyborg47 (May 16, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> yeah it is best tell me abt alter ending
> __________
> Noone is making my repution high.
> noone likes me (



Ending? u'll fight the dark prince and go to some wierd places and Farah wakes u up.


----------



## thrash_metal (May 30, 2007)

Alternate ending in T2T ??? Any confirmation on this ?


----------



## cactusjackal (May 30, 2007)

thrash_metal said:
			
		

> Alternate ending in T2T ??? Any confirmation on this ?



Yeop.Get all the life upgrades and in the end you will fight the Dark Prince


----------



## thrash_metal (Jun 4, 2007)

U mean after the vazier ..... the level called .... smthing "mental releam" or sorts ?? thats there even if you dont get all the upgrades !! and also I dont think theres an alternate ending ... check the game movie files .... theres no such file which shows us another ending like in WW !


----------



## samanvya_ad (Jun 4, 2007)

the best triolgy i ever played........


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 4, 2007)

when new pop will release plez?

when new pop will release? plez tell me


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 4, 2007)

Nothing has been mentioned by Ubisoft Montreal "officially" atleast about it's future installments.You can feast on it's next-generation clone which would be Assasin's Creed which is due later on this year & is being worked on by the same team.The videos of Assasin's Creed look awesomely promising.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jun 4, 2007)

its not a clone , u piece of ......... , its their next big project ......its their next-gen game ............  its the next big thing ......... and its made by the team that made Sands of Time ......... so , there u go ........ enjoi .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 4, 2007)

^Look you stupid POS,The game is similar on the lines of POP.If you check the demo videos then all those moves & acrobatic stunts are adopted in a similar fashion to what Prince of Persia is right now.If you check even the speed kill feature seems to forming a part of it.Now when I said clone,I meant on the lines of gameplay & not in terms of graphics. 

And oh just before I leave don't foolishly rant comments which you are not aware about or you'll find yourself in world of trouble.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jun 5, 2007)

haha ......... lol ........ u kid ..... dont get angry ...... am cool right now ......

I dont care to explain anything to u ...... cuz u know very little what am talkin' about ........... so -  u happy , me happy ...... goodbye .


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 5, 2007)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> haha ......... lol ........ u kid ..... dont get angry ...... am cool right now ......
> 
> I dont care to explain anything to u ...... cuz u know very little what am talkin' about ........... so -  u happy , me happy ...... goodbye .


When you try making a point, dont make it literally a point (.) lol


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jun 5, 2007)

haha ............ lol ...........................    ...................


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 5, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> When you try making a point, dont make it literally a point (.) lol


Done,the next time remind me where the point was again. 

@Rahul:No hard feelings dude.If you want to make joking comments then atleast add a smiley to it so that we get the "(.)" across.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jun 5, 2007)

hehe ........ just enjoi dude ......... am not that type of guy that will start a nonsense conversation with anyone .......... instead i just have fun in the forum and talk about stuff ( cool stuff ) ...... thats it ...... so , here u go ....  
and have fun ..........n enjoi ...


----------

